# kayaking out shark bait



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

last June we came down and kayaked out shark bait. One night we had no problem with our line the next night every bait we took out the line would seem to get dragged hard to the right. We had our rod well above the waves and kept the line tight. any suggestions when kayaking out bait to keep the line straight?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigger weight


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

the problem was the line was being dragged to the right before the weight was even dropped


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's called current. I used to be in an informal shark club where we used whole bonito or whole jack Crevelle for bait. Made a lot of drops 1/4 to 3/8 mile off ( 16/0s were dropped well past that) . Had to drop the down current baits first, work through 12 to 15 rods out, furthest current were the last drops.

It's part of shark fishing. We never used weights...and the sharks are going to come from down current following the scent.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Have person on kayak with light.. person on shore with light . make straight line by paddling comparing. if you know current is ripping paddle out at an angle


----------



## ohiofisher (Jan 15, 2017)

we use brick as the breakaway weight. sounds like we just need to paddle out towards the left at an angle and drop it....do you reel in the slack line that made that U shape on the way out once the weight hits bottom?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Since we didn't use weights, the bait itself would pull out most of the arc...but our baits weighed between 10- 20 pounds each. Whole full grown bobos and good size jacks. For tournaments, I always used about a 10 pound king . We left the slack because that gave the big boys time to eat big baits before we set the hook.


----------

